# Forestry Commission Dog Activity Trail



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

For anyone camping with their dogs in Teeside, Coatham Wood may be worth a visit. The Forestry Commission have set up a mile long activity trail for dogs. If it's successful, similar schemes may be set up at other locations.

www.forestry.gov.uk/newsrele.nsf/AllByUNID/3F39EF9AC04882E0802574600051EFF0


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Rick.

Thanks for that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great!

I doubt there figures, though, that one third of visitors to woodland are dog walkers. In my experience the figure is more like likely to be nearer three quarters or more are dog walkers. Perhaps I visit the wrong woods?

Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Whoops -should have been "their" not "there" :roll: 
Pat


----------

